# Icône de dossiers



## Meow the Catz (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Alors histoire de faire un peu de ménage sur mon disque, plutôt que de mélanger tous mes jeux dans le dossier "applications", j'ai créé un dossier "jeux" à la racine du disque. Puis je l'ai mis en raccourci dans la barre de fauche du finder, juste sous "Applications".

Par contre son icône est une simple icône de dossier. J'aimerais la changer, et trouver une icône sympa un peu comme celle d'Applications.

Bref, comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

tu as des tonnes de fils qui parlent du changement d'icones d'un fichier et donnent les sources d'icones sympas ( gratuites ou payantes)
ou 
dans l'aide Mac


----------



## marctiger (1 Avril 2006)

Regardes donc *Asticônes*, il pourrait faire ton bonheur


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2006)

intitulé des forums a dit:
			
		

> *Customisation*
> Discussions, questions techniques et entraide pour la personnalisation de Mac OS X (fonds d'écran, expositions de vos bureaux, icônes, thèmes, logiciels, widgets...).


Je déplace donc dans custo, lis le tutoriel en haut de ce sous-forum, tu saura tout.


----------



## Meow the Catz (1 Avril 2006)

Merci j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## Meow the Catz (1 Avril 2006)

Un truc que je n'ai pas compris par contre... si on prend le répertoire applications, il a une icône différente dans la barre latérale du finder de l'icône réelle du dossier.

Comment on fait pour faire la même chose sur d'autres dossiers ?

Merci


----------



## Paski.pne (1 Avril 2006)

Pour ce qui est des icônes systèmes c'est particulier. Il y a en fait deux icônes. Si l'on prend celle du dossier Applications, on trouve :
- ApplicationsFolderIcon.icns qui est la grande icône
- ToolbarAppsFolderIcon.icns qui correspond à celle de la barre latérale
Ces icônes systèmes sont placées dans un lieu particulier et ont un format de fichier particulier aussi, .icns.

Pour les autres icônes, c'est différent. Il faut créer une icône qui a deux formes différentes selon la taille. Sommairement, on dira qu'il faut une version de l'icône pour la taille 128x128 pixels, la grande version, et une autre pour la taille 32x32 pixels, celle qui correspond à la taille des icônes de la barre latérale, tout cela dans un seul et même fichier d'icône. On peut même avoir une troisième version pour les icônes affichées plus petites encore.

Tu as une illustration de ce dont je parles dans l'image suivante, où tu remarqueras qu'à chaque taille affichée de l'icône, celle-ci change :







Il vaut mieux donc télécharger des icônes qui ont été réalisée avec cette particularité, ce qui n'est pas le cas de toutes loin s'en faut.
C'est faisable aussi par soi-même, mais il faut pour cela un logiciel de dessin et un logiciel de création d'icônes comme Iconographer.


----------



## alaok (21 Avril 2006)

salut à tous, je poste ici faute de fil plus aproprié et pour éviter d'en créer un nouveau.

Voilà mon problème: en cas de création de nouveaux dossiers je souhaiterais attribuer unen nouvelle icone différente en fonction du "lieu" de création de l'icône

par exemple quand je créé un nouvau dossier dans séquence je voudrais que ce soit cette icône là :







et celle là quand je créé un nouveau dossier dans mon dossier musique:







(classieux n'est il pas ? merci au créateur )

pour l'instant je passe par le petit logiciel "micon" qui me permet de le faire à la volée sur tous les dossiers, mais j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une solution plus élégante et plus pratique

merci


----------



## Php21 (30 Avril 2006)

En tous cas ces icones sont superbes, peut-on les trouver qlqpart ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## alaok (23 Mai 2006)

elles sont dispos ici

http://interfacelift.com/portfolio/270.html


----------



## papadben (21 Juin 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors histoire de faire un peu de ménage sur mon disque, plutôt que de mélanger tous mes jeux dans le dossier "applications", j'ai créé un dossier "jeux" à la racine du disque. Puis je l'ai mis en raccourci dans la barre de fauche du finder, juste sous "Applications".
> 
> ...


:rose: C'est encore le couillon de base qui écrit....
J'ai encore créé un dossier sur le bureau où je mets les jeux de mon stroumpf.... Fallait pas?
C'est quoi la racine du disque?
je vous avais prévenu! Je suis NUL!


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2006)

Mais le dossier du petit schtroumpf est très bien là où tu l'as mis... comme ça il le trouve facilement.

La racine du disque, c'est le premier niveau de l'arborescence du disque. Quand tu double clique sur l'icone du disque dur, une fenêtre s'ouvre avec quelques dossiers:Applications, Système, Utilisateurs, Bibliothèques,.... C'est là, la "racine du disque" 

(et pour les anglicistes réfractaires au langage informatique et qui pourraient être induits en erreur, ce terme "racine du disque" n'a RIEN à voir avec le mode "Root" ou le super administrateur "Root" parfois évoqué)


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2006)

alaok a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant je passe par le petit logiciel "micon" qui me permet de le faire à la volée sur tous les dossiers, mais j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une solution plus élégante et plus pratique


Il y a sûrement moyen d'utiliser les actions de dossier pour réaliser ce changement d'icône mais je ne suis pas devant mon mac, donc je cède ma place à qui la veut pour prolonger.


----------



## ice (28 Juin 2006)

En effet &#231;a serait assez sympa que selon le dossier o&#249; l'on se trouve, lorsqu'on en cr&#233;e un nouveau, il y ait une ic&#244;ne sp&#233;cifique.


----------

